# How often do you shower?



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

Personally I'll shower 5-6 days a week. Before I go out I'll shower to avoid making life unpleasant for those around me. If I'm just staying at home gaming/studying/being a lazy fuck or taking a five minute trip up to the supermarket I wont bother.

Earlier today I was messaging one of my friends. An English translation of our conversation goes something like this:

Her: Good morning
Me: How are you today? I just got home.
(some small talk...)
Her: Have you showered yet? Have you had dinner yet?
Me: I'm not hungry. I'll shower tomorrow.
Her: What!? You don't shower in the evening? You're that dirty?
(hygiene debate...)

Up until now I've never given much thought to showering twice a day. I've never seen a reason to bother. As far as your health goes you only need to shower once or twice a week.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2017)

Once every-other day, to conserve energy and water. Unless I got absolutely sweaty at work, then I'll shower no matter what, but usually every-other day suffices.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 18, 2017)

2 times per day, morning and night


----------



## smile72 (Nov 18, 2017)

Twice a day.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 18, 2017)

That's fking ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 18, 2017)

At least once per day.


----------



## Sathya (Nov 18, 2017)

1 day 1 shower


----------



## RaptorDMG (Nov 18, 2017)

Once per day and I wash my hair every second day


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

3/4 times a week.
4 times a week in summer, 3 times a week for the rest of the year.


----------



## Langin (Nov 18, 2017)

I try to shower every day, I sometimes skip a day though here and there.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

i wash my hair twice a day
but i shower once every 3 days unless im doing something important
my first hour and fifth hour classes at school are outdoors so im gonna smell anyways even if i shower
on weekends i usually shower on sunday afternoons cuz i go back to school on mondays -_-


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Nov 18, 2017)

Shower everyday, unless that nice alcohol is running into my system.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2017)

I shower everyday.. if I am tired then I would just clean my private parts. I am too fussy, man.


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 18, 2017)

3/4 times a week.
During a school week = 3
Summer/ Weeks off etc =4 or even 5
If I feel a bit sweaty after school I’ll wipe myself down in the sink with water wherever I sweat


----------



## Julizi (Nov 18, 2017)

1-2 times per year.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 18, 2017)

I shower at least once a day, but I only wash my hair every other day. Washing your hair everyday damages it.


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 18, 2017)

Julizi said:


> 1-2 times per year.


You tryna make a smegma cake with all that cheese under your foreskin?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 18, 2017)

every night, before bed. i really dont like the idea of bringing sweat and dirt from the day into my bed. ill shower in the morning if im not going to work and if im staying home all day. also, i like to shower a couple of times in the day if its really hot in the summer.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 18, 2017)

Every evening.


----------



## Julizi (Nov 18, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> You tryna make a smegma cake with all that cheese under your foreskin?


That's my birthday party highlight every year. 8)


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I shower at least once a day, but I only wash my hair every other day. Washing your hair everyday damages it.



Indeed it does.
When using shampoo, you rinse away the natural oils your scalp produces to keep your hair soft and strong.
Shampoos which got oils added to them don't work nearly as good as natural bodily oil.

Also, if you regularly go to a barber and have your hair washed there, you got an increased risk of forming a blood clot in your neck veins as you lean back to get your hair washed. 

Everybody who cares about their hair, please, don't wash it every day.

I have to add tho, the time I take for a shower is roughly 30-40 mins.
This includes a bodyshave n what not.
Sometimes I do it in 15 mins, when I'm at me brother, playing games.


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 18, 2017)

Once a year and it depends on my mood.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

every day


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 18, 2017)

Once a day always, sometimes twice if my fiancee asks me to shower with her.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 18, 2017)

Every day although at the weekend I sometimes have a bath instead.


----------



## frogboy (Nov 18, 2017)

twice a day. sometimes i replace a shower with a bath just for fun.


----------



## ShroomKing (Nov 18, 2017)

i always shower in the morning before going to work.

or sometimes i shower a second time in the evening (usually only when it's hot)


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Indeed it does.
> When using shampoo, you rinse away the natural oils your scalp produces to keep your hair soft and strong.
> Shampoos which got oils added to them don't work nearly as good as natural bodily oil.
> 
> ...


Same here. Showers take me some time. I do all my hygiene stuff at once, and shave my face and whatnot right after a shower while my facial hair is still soft. Kinda ridiculous for a guy, but I spend a good hour in the bathroom.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Same here. Showers take me some time. I do all my hygiene stuff at once, and shave my face and whatnot right after a shower while my facial hair is still soft. Kinda ridiculous for a guy, but I spend a good hour in the bathroom.



Shower it self is 30-40 mins, getting dressed, drying off, getting undressed etc also takes like a good 15 is mins.
I don't think it's ridiculous personally.
Then again, I don't want to be a hairy monkey.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Shower it self is 30-40 mins, getting dressed, drying off, getting undressed etc also takes like a good 15 is mins.
> I don't think it's ridiculous personally.
> Then again, I don't want to be a hairy monkey.


Holy hell.. if I tried to shave off anything apart from facial hair it would take me 6,000 years and would grow back in a day. I'm impressed


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

Lucifer666 said:


> Holy hell.. if I tried to shave off anything apart from facial hair it would take me 6,000 years and would grow back in a day. I'm impressed



Luckily, I've got light bodyhair.
Takes a few days to grow back.


----------



## migles (Nov 18, 2017)

Eix said:


> i wash my hair twice a day


ho, i remember my seventeens, also would go crazy about the hair and wash it twice a day to have that look


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 18, 2017)

Once a day. Period.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2017)

The aim is to have no more than 36 hours between showers, 24 is better. Definitely if I am going somewhere where such things matter and have not sorted it the night before -- not going to shower to walk the dog around a field where it is entirely possible nobody will see me throughout it all. Equally if I got suitably greasy during the day I might go then, if only because sleeping in building dust is not fun at all.
It would be more regular but occasionally the lure of the computer or workshop is greater.

I hate bathing, even if I take a shower beforehand. Stewing in a broth of your own grease and nastiness... no thanks.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> The aim is to have no more than 36 hours between showers, 24 is better. Definitely if I am going somewhere where such things matter and have not sorted it the night before -- not going to shower to walk the dog around a field where it is entirely possible nobody will see me throughout it all. Equally if I got suitably greasy during the day I might go then, if only because sleeping in building dust is not fun at all.
> It would be more regular but occasionally the lure of the computer or workshop is greater.
> 
> I hate bathing, even if I take a shower beforehand. Stewing in a broth of your own grease and nastiness... no thanks.



I agree on the bathing part.
It's disgusting indeed.
You're not getting clean if you keep on sitting in a tub of filth.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 18, 2017)

When ever the neighbors cats free.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2017)

Once a day, maybe twice if I'm really sweaty, or dirty. Mostly when I work. Otherwise, I often skip a day if I'm lazy and don't get anything to do.

I wash my hair about 2 times a week, for the reason stated by Dino. I also noticed that if I wash my hair too often in a row, it gets greasy very quickly. So better skip 2 days of hair wash in this case. Anyway it makes me take 30 minutes in the bathroom lol.


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Nov 18, 2017)

Usually every other day on weekdays since I don't work out. Weekends I shower everyday. Usually cause I feel gross after work.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 18, 2017)

Once a day, I don't like baths.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 18, 2017)

2 times per day, when I get home from school and before sleep.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 18, 2017)

You do realize all the truly relevant people aren't going to post to save face right? Like me, I shower once every 10 days, and about 2 times a week on summer.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

Searinox said:


> You do realize all the truly relevant people aren't going to post to save face right? Like me, I shower once every 10 days, and about 2 times a week on summer.



Are you relevant then?


----------



## Stephano (Nov 18, 2017)

Every morning even if it 4:00 am.
I can't do work if I feel nasty


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 18, 2017)

Every other day unless I'm doing something important.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 18, 2017)

Every day. Usually in the morning, though on my days off I sometimes get lazy and shower around noon. Feel gross until I do.


----------



## Knight of Time (Nov 18, 2017)

I shower generally once a day, every day.  Pretty much the only time I take a second shower on any day is when there is a special event I'm going to, which these days is rather uncommon.


----------



## iAqua (Nov 18, 2017)

three/four times a week


----------



## Alkéryn (Nov 18, 2017)

Just cold water for like 3 minute on the morning when i wake up
And a full shower before i go to bed


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Indeed it does.
> When using shampoo, you rinse away the natural oils your scalp produces to keep your hair soft and strong.
> Shampoos which got oils added to them don't work nearly as good as natural bodily oil.
> 
> ...


now i'm scared about my hair 
i wash everyday with shampoo .-.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 18, 2017)

Every other day, unless I'm going out then I'll shower the next day.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

Every day.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 18, 2017)

Ew, you guys that only wash a few times a week, don't you get worried about smelling really bad?

I shower every night, don't like feeling gross in bed and it is warm and relaxing and makes you feel sleepy. I wash my hair every other day, it seems to look nicest about 12 hours after a shower (no longer really dry). Shower in the morning as well if there has been fun activity in the night...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Ew, you guys that only wash a few times a week, don't you get worried about smelling really bad?
> 
> I shower every night, don't like feeling gross in bed and it is warm and relaxing and makes you feel sleepy. I wash my hair every other day, it seems to look nicest about 12 hours after a shower (no longer really dry). Shower in the morning as well if there has been fun activity in the night...


Believe it or not, I sometimes shower in the morning and night. On the same day. 0-0


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Nov 18, 2017)

One time per day 6 days per week


----------



## ThoD (Nov 18, 2017)

I go with every second day but skipping Sundays, so 3 times a week. Enough to keep myself clean and all and I don't waste water or time for something so trivial.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 18, 2017)

I usually shower before I go out the door. If I don't go out of the door for a couple days, I might not shower, but I guess on average I shower maybe every other day.


----------



## Lacius (Nov 18, 2017)

I shower every morning without exception. I feel gross if I don't.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 18, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> One time per day 6 days per week


u smelly


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Ew, you guys that only wash a few times a week, don't you get worried about smelling really bad?


Uh not really no. Skipping a day once in a while, especially if a person didn't sweat or got dirty never hurt.
Unless they're hairy sweaty monkeys who never ever used deodorant, maybe.  I personally only "smell" if I forgot to wear deodorant in the morning, and that only if I do something more physical than laying in the living room, lol.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 19, 2017)

WTF is a shower?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2017)

Well I thought my friend was being a clean-freak but she's not the only one who considers it normal to shower twice a day. I'll make sure to do this when I'm on holidays and staying with roomates (private rooms in Hong Kong are very expensive). How often you shower isn't something people normally talk about so what one person considers normal could be gross or OCD to another. And unless I fucking stink nobody will tell me to take a shower, they'll just suffer in silence.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm a shut-in so I shower every day that I have work


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 19, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> WTF is a shower?


its your magic moment where you get rid of every dirt from your body but also you can imagine everything and have the best ideas for everything, its where the world can get better the wars can stop and you can finally dream


----------



## Youkai (Nov 20, 2017)

You guys know that EVERY Medical Doctor who has the slightest idea about human skin would tell you that you guys are doing it as wrong as its possible right ?
Taking a Shower that often is toxic for your skin (sounds weird but its kind of true)
Human skin has some kind of self protection but if you shower that often you destroy that self protection and get a very high chance for skin related illnesses plus your skin ages faster that way.

There were several experiments in the past, some even in TV that showed that its worse to shower to much than to shower not enough. 


I have to admit in Summer I sometimes shower once or twice a day as well but mainly to keep cool and not using any shower gel or whatever there is.

Usual I shower every 3 days which is more than enough ... of course if I do some "hard" work and swet a lot I will take a shower as well but that doesn't happen every day


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

Youkai said:


> You guys know that EVERY Medical Doctor who has the slightest idea about human skin would tell you that you guys are doing it as wrong as its possible right ?
> Taking a Shower that often is toxic for your skin (sounds weird but its kind of true)
> Human skin has some kind of self protection but if you shower that often you destroy that self protection and get a very high chance for skin related illnesses plus your skin ages faster that way.
> 
> ...


shower gel? what is this?
also, i shower twice a day and even if i don't work or do anything like that i still get smelly or something
plus, this place is fucking hot somedays you will always get smelly LOL


----------



## Youkai (Nov 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> shower gel? what is this?
> also, i shower twice a day and even if i don't work or do anything like that i still get smelly or something
> plus, this place is fucking hot somedays you will always get smelly LOL



Shower geld ... like shampoo ...

well yeah if your country is set correctly you are in Brazil ... I guess it is a little bit hotter there than here in Germany ^^V currently freezing to dead here.
Still swet doesn't smell only the bacteria make you smell and this takes more than just a few minutes 

In a German TV show called Gallileo they did some test with one of their reportes who was not "allowed" to take a shower for 4 weeks and even though he felt dirty and smelly most people didn't really notice ! only at one point where he was supposed to help a friend moving (~3 weeks in the experiment if I remember correct) he was told that he smells bad and the Doctor actually said his Skin looked much better than before the experiment ! (still the reporter said he wouldn't want to do it again as he felt bad) 

I guess its mainly a thing you got trained to, you parents tell you from early in your life that you need to wash yourself as much as possible as its a bad thing not to so you feel bad if you don't do it ... 
Still its not good to shower to much. Humans are no Fish ...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

Youkai said:


> Shower geld ... like shampoo ...
> 
> well yeah if your country is set correctly you are in Brazil ... I guess it is a little bit hotter there than here in Germany ^^V currently freezing to dead here.
> Still swet doesn't smell only the bacteria make you smell and this takes more than just a few minutes
> ...


well this is something normal here, like you don't shower everyday people will look weirdly to you lol
so its better stay like that
also i forgot to shower yesterday so ye i'm gud : )


----------



## EmperorX (Nov 20, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> Once a year and it depends on my mood.


Same. Sometimes twice or three times a year.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

EmperorX said:


> Same. Sometimes twice or three times a year.


it would be fun if it was true
....
right?
>u>'
<u<'


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 20, 2017)

Once in the morning. My internal clock and metabolism don't seem to kick on until I have had a shower. Much like many people and coffee.


----------



## EmperorX (Nov 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> it would be fun if it was true
> ....
> right?
> >u>'
> <u<'


It is true.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

EmperorX said:


> It is true.


i can't believe thats not true XD


----------



## EmperorX (Nov 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i can't believe thats not true XD


Hahaha. It is! It saves lots of time. You save like 2 extra days per year.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

EmperorX said:


> Hahaha. It is! It saves lots of time. You save like 2 extra days per year.


what you mean? i really don't understand sorry xD


----------



## EmperorX (Nov 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> what you mean? i really don't understand sorry xD


You get to do more things per day. It started last year when I was extremely busy with uni so I couldn't shower for like two weeks. Then I got used to it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

EmperorX said:


> You get to do more things per day. It started last year when I was extremely busy with uni so I couldn't shower for like two weeks. Then I got used to it.


oh boi but its literally 5 minutes or less just washing ur smelly booty


----------



## Haider Raza (Nov 20, 2017)

Why are you interested?


----------



## EmperorX (Nov 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oh boi but its literally 5 minutes or less just washing ur smelly booty


Trust me. I would be showering every single day if I did smell, but I don't.


----------



## KoalaBoy (Nov 20, 2017)

in my country people shower a lot, i dont know if thats because of the heat or just cultural customs, but i usually shower 1 time per day, before bed


----------



## Haider Raza (Nov 20, 2017)

Next post will be (How many times do you MB in a day). 

Gbatemp posts are getting awkward.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 20, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I shower at least once a day, but I only wash my hair every other day. Washing your hair everyday damages it.



the same is true for your skins microflora. 

a short scrub with a wet washcloth is more than sufficient unless you actually worked out or jumped into a mud pit or something


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

AlmostBadKoala said:


> in my country people shower a lot, i dont know if thats because of the heat or just cultural customs, but i usually shower 1 time per day, before bed


ikr, even more how brazil is damn hot, i got used to shower twice


----------



## KoalaBoy (Nov 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> ikr, even more how brazil is damn hot, i got used to shower twice


right?
the thing is, if you live somewhere colder than <anything northeast>, you wont actually need to shower that many times, so thats why im almost sure this is a cultural thing from brazil, and not a necessity due to heat.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

AlmostBadKoala said:


> right?
> the thing is, if you live somewhere colder than <anything northeast>, you wont actually need to shower that many times, so thats why im almost sure this is a cultural thing from brazil, and not a necessity due to heat.
> 
> EDIT: i'm also brazilian lel


i want cold
but even if its cold i always shower
and yes i know you are BR HUE lul


----------



## KoalaBoy (Nov 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i want cold
> but even if its cold i always shower
> and yes i know you are BR HUE lul


which state are you from? i was born in the lands of Sarney (maranhão) but i moved to Brasília when i was around 12 (it used to be very cold) and since then, i got used to shower 1 time at max every day. 
we just shower too much in this goddamn HUE country


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2017)

AlmostBadKoala said:


> which state are you from? i was born in the lands of Sarney (maranhão) but i moved to Brasília when i was around 12 (it used to be very cold) and since then, i got used to shower 1 time at max every day.
> we just shower too much in this goddamn HUE country


i used to shower just one time until 3 months ago lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 20, 2017)

Back when I lived in Argentina I took a shower twice a day perhaps.
You know, in Argentina we love to waste energy and water as there is a lot of the latter at least, and polute the environment like there is no tomorrow, because who the fuck cares (it seems so anyway)
Also, more important than that is the weather factor, it is fucking hot normally so you will want to take a shower more often.

Since I moved to Germany I take a shower every other day, seems more appropriate, specially given the colder weather where you almost don't sweat, and also it is not a good idea to waste hot water just because of it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> shower gel? what is this?


Shower gel is liquid soap.
Perhaps in Brazil it is the same as in Argentina, people are more used to solid soap when they take a shower.
In Germany they sell solid soap in the Supermarket also, but people usually buy this liquid soap "shower gel" and use that together with a Sponge.


----------



## m-e (Nov 24, 2017)

In one day, I shower at least twice. I don’t like it when I smell like crusty rice.


----------



## Deleted-437053 (Nov 24, 2017)

I shower 666 times a day.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Nov 24, 2017)

I shower once a day before work or societal interaction. Often, I do an additional rinse (sometimes a whole 2nd shower) if I accumulated enough filth throughout the day. I wash my hair every day, because if I don't it gets disgustingly greasy and adds to my already annoying back acne. Unfortunately, this also means my hair is always fluffy and impossible to style into anything fashionable without gel. But with gel, my cow licks make it look even worse.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Nov 24, 2017)

I shower 2-3 times per week and no it doesn't make me smell bad on the days that I don't.  I think a lot of people have a hygiene OCD issue and think that if you go more than 24 hours without a shower you'll grow fungus on your body.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 24, 2017)

I have long hair so I wash it every other day. I wash my body though every day.
I don't want to strip the natural oils in my hair but I the same time it feels gross if I go for too long without washing it

It does take a while for a shower putting shampoo and conditioner along with brushing my hair to get any knots out. And I also shave my face.
Girls having long hair as the norm is what I was jealous of so I said screw it i'm growing mine. To bad i'm a guy and i'm probably gunna go bald when i'm older.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 24, 2017)

girls having long hair is a norm lol XD
not everygirl have long hair


----------



## SG854 (Nov 24, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> girls having long hair is a norm lol XD
> not everygirl have long hair


No, but you do have it more often for girls than guys.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Girls having long hair as the norm is what I was jealous of so I said screw it i'm growing mine.


Lol same thought


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Lol same thought


i wish it could be the same with me, but my hair doesn't grow like girl's hair


----------



## Termer (Nov 24, 2017)

Every other day. But every time I get in the shower, I end up taking an hour-long bath. So I get _really_ clear every time a take a shower. However, I always take a shower before going out.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 24, 2017)

Termer said:


> Every other day. But every time I get in the shower, I end up taking an hour-long bath. So I get _really_ clear every time a take a shower. However, I always take a shower before going out.


Hour-long bath.
You made me remember a crazy high-school mate I had millennia ago, he had this weird thing for going into the bathtub to play JRPGs on a PS1, he even had a set-up around the bathtub, and when he did... good luck finding him, you could call him by phone all day and you will not reach him (landline phone, cell phones were not common back then). Those were often 7-hour long baths anyway according to his family.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 24, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hour-long bath.
> You made me remember a crazy high-school mate I had millennia ago, he had this weird thing for going into the bathtub to play JRPGs on a PS1, he even had a set-up around the bathtub, and when he did... good luck finding him, you could call him by phone all day and you will not reach him (landline phone, cellphone were not common back then). Those were often 7-hour long baths anyway according to his family.


7 hour bath?
i feel bad for the person who paid the water bill


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 24, 2017)

once a day


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 24, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> 7 hour bath?
> i feel bad for the person who paid the water bill


Don't worry, he was a son of a... politician.
Our taxes probably paid those water bills.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 24, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Don't worry, he was a son of a... politician.
> Our taxes probably paid those water bills.


lol what a son of a bitch XD


----------



## Ricken (Nov 25, 2017)

I take like 3-5 a week, really depends on how lazy I am or if I'm actually busy


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 25, 2017)

I only shower once a day, and that's because of a genetic hygiene condition that requires me to. Showering more than you actually need to wastes water that could be used elsewhere.


----------



## MrCatFace (Nov 25, 2017)

I see it this way:

Once in the morning so I don't smell like ass (Like some of my friends)
After I work out (Basically every day)


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Nov 25, 2017)

Once per day, but if I'm really tired, I'll wash myself at tomorrow's morning.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 25, 2017)

every day. except when i still feel fresh the other day


----------



## KoalaBoy (Nov 27, 2017)

to the people saying that bathing once in a day isnt necessary, and that you wont smell bad if you bathe every other day... not everybody lives somewhere cold. you WILL smell bad if you live somewhere hot and bathe every other day


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

AlmostBadKoala said:


> to the people saying that bathing once in a day isnt necessary, and that you wont smell bad if you bathe every other day... not everybody lives somewhere cold. you WILL smell bad if you live somewhere hot and bathe every other day


I live in Greece, almost every day is so sunny and hot here that you sweat like crazy if you go outside. Thing is, you only smell bad if you bother with shit like colognes and stuff, those get mixed in with the sweat and then you stink. Otherwise, you smell like a human. Unless you sweat so much that you are literally dripping sweat, then you don't need to shower every day, it just ruins both your hair and skin if you do.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I live in Greece, almost every day is so sunny and hot here that you sweat like crazy if you go outside. Thing is, you only smell bad if you bother with shit like colognes and stuff, those get mixed in with the sweat and then you stink. Otherwise, you smell like a human. Unless you sweat so much that you are literally dripping sweat, then you don't need to shower every day, it just ruins both your hair and skin if you do.


Your smell and how much you sweat depends a lot of what you eat also. I say this out of my own experience.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Your smell and how much you sweat depends a lot of what you eat also. I say this out of my own experience.


True, but then it's not a problem of how often you shower Change diets!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 27, 2017)

For people showering 2 times a week/once every 3 days I'm sure you can go longer than some people without smelling bad. A big part of that could genetics or maybe you just take really long showers.


BlueFox gui said:


> 7 hour bath?
> i feel bad for the person who paid the water bill


Unless you're refilling the tub it wouldn't cost anymore than a regular bath.

And if you take 15-20+ minute showers a bath might use around the same amount of water as showering if the shower head isn't water efficient.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 27, 2017)

What's a shower?
Everyday i just go skinny dipping in the rain barrel outide my house, like people used to do in the middleages


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 27, 2017)

DjoeN said:


> What's a shower?
> Everyday i just go skinny dipping in the rain barrel outide my house, like people used to do in the middleages


lolwat?


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 27, 2017)

Funny stuff aside
Showering all is different for each person
- How is your daily washing routine?, like what do you wash at the wash bassin (if you use that) and how often?
- etc..

My idea, showering every day is ok, if you don't use a full body wash with soap with it.
Sometimes a good shower rinse is enough, no soap needed

I shower 2x a week in full (with soap) and have a some rinse showers in between when i feel the need for it
I wash myself every day morning and evening at a washbassin with soap (including brushing teeth)
_(This includes face, ears, arms, armpits, hands, feet, and between the legs)

side Note:
I just want to say, i only need to shave every 3 days before my facial hair is back to it's lenght worth shaving
I only need a haircut 3x a year
_


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 27, 2017)

Everytime I go outside, meaning between 5 and 7 times a week. And always before going out, never when I get home because it wakes me up and I finish work at 11.30 pm.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 27, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> lolwat?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 27, 2017)

DjoeN said:


>


thats weirdly funny


----------



## bootmonster (Nov 27, 2017)

Every morning, and again in the evening if I'm going out anywhere. On days I go to the gym then too obviously. 

I wash my hair every time I shower but I have the thickest hair in the world so 'damaging' it actually makes it more manageable .


----------



## Bu2d85 (Nov 27, 2017)

I’ve learned more about everyone than all of the “know your tempers” combined because of this thread. 

BTW, I shower or bathe everyday. At home I shower/bathe daily before bed (Shower by myself or bathe with my small kids). At work (which keeps me from home for extended periods of time) I shower early in the morning to avoid the “shower rush”. Always with soap to in either occasion.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 27, 2017)

Bu2d85 said:


> I’ve learned more about everyone than all of the “know your tempers” combined because of this thread.


Yeah, I know, this thread is right next to the border of TMI.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 27, 2017)

i take a shower daily.

i am ocd so i cannot go a day without washing my hair.




DinohScene said:


> When using shampoo, you rinse away the natural oils your scalp produces to keep your hair soft and strong.


tis a strong point , despite knowing this i still take showers daily.

i have naturally oily hair, so when i go a day without showering it gets more oily and i dislike that, like it feels unclean thus i shower everyday.

and showering daily with (warm/hot) water may also not be good for the skin.

i think it is best to shower every 2 days.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 27, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i take a shower daily.
> 
> i am ocd so i cannot go a day without washing my hair.
> 
> ...



Your body its natural response to the lack of "greasy hair"
If you'd stop washing your hair daily, your body shouldn't make so much scalp oil.

Ofcourse, I'm not saying you should stop showering.
Just food for thought ;p


----------



## Taffy (Nov 27, 2017)

Once a day before I go to bed, occasionally I decide not to when I'm tired.

WHen I finish mowing the lawn, I shower then regardless of time. I don't shower again after that for the rest of the day.


----------



## mikey420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Once a day is plenty. I usually do so when I get up for the day. I mean seriously twice is a bit excessive and I'm not freaking rich... $250 a month for my water and lights without doubling my shower use.... so no thanks.... simply can't afford it and see no reason to try.


----------



## KoalaBoy (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I live in Greece, almost every day is so sunny and hot here that you sweat like crazy if you go outside. Thing is, you only smell bad if you bother with shit like colognes and stuff, those get mixed in with the sweat and then you stink. Otherwise, you smell like a human. Unless you sweat so much that you are literally dripping sweat, then you don't need to shower every day, it just ruins both your hair and skin if you do.



well, while i do agree that using cologne, deodorants, and such things make you smell bad because they get mixed with the sweat, i dont think you just "smell human" after a full day on a hot country. i bathe everyday because i work out, but even if i didnt i would still bathe on a daily basis.

i'm not saying that it is right to bathe everyday, but rather that you shouldnt go around smelling like shit and pretend there's nothing wrong and you're just being healthy in doing so 

EDIT: also, i only wash my hair every other day, and because of that, i dont even get it wet when i'm not going to wash it, thus not damaging it as if i were washing it everyday


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2017)

twice per day, one after gym work out, another one at morning, 5 min each, hairs included! The trick is use one of those shower gloves to save time and water.


----------



## 330 (Nov 28, 2017)

Twice. Morning and evening.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Once a day, but I wash my hair with shampoo every other day


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Nov 30, 2017)

3,000 views for a shower thread?
Sweet.
Most of these 7 pages could be summed up in a poll, though.
Personally, I shower every evening.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 30, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Next post will be (How many times do you MB in a day).
> 
> Gbatemp posts are getting awkward.


There was actually a blog post about that once, it got deleted after a while


----------



## ThoD (Nov 30, 2017)

Seriel said:


> There was actually a blog post about that once, it got deleted after a while


That's too bad though, would make for one hilarious topic, especially if it had weird MB stories too


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2017)

Seriel said:


> There was actually a blog post about that once, it got deleted after a while


You can pretty much say anything on this site. There was a tread about sex a while ago. Im actually surprised when people get suspended. You have to try really hard for that. I never bothered reading the site rules. I don't think many people have either.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 30, 2017)

SG854 said:


> You can pretty much say anything on this site. There was a tread about sex a while ago. Im actually surprised when people get suspended. You have to try really hard for that. I never bothered reading the site rules. I don't think many people have either.


I read the rules 



ThoD said:


> That's too bad though, would make for one hilarious topic, especially if it had weird MB stories too


There was, it was both weird and funny at the same time


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Nov 30, 2017)

With Depression = once a week


----------



## Lord M (Nov 30, 2017)

At moment, 'til i get a work/job, i showed after my home workout, and actually i do workout 1 day yes and 1 not (so about 3 times at week). Or when i really need to do a shower.
But i alternate period of my training, so some period i do workout everyday except sunday, so in that case i do shower 6 days at week.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 30, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I read the rules
> 
> 
> There was, it was both weird and funny at the same time


Then it's sad to know that such a wonderful blog was deleted... may start one just for the stories!


----------



## fatsquirrel (Nov 30, 2017)

Showering once every other day? 3 times a week? 

Nasty


----------



## th3joker (Nov 30, 2017)

every day right before work


----------



## choupette (Nov 30, 2017)

that's an interesting thread.
once per day, before going to bed, and two times a day (in the morning and evening) when it's hot.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 30, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Showering once every other day? 3 times a week?
> 
> Nasty


That's really all you need unless you live somewhere really hot and humid. It can actually damage your skin to shower more than that (assuming you're taking 10-15 minute showers daily in warm to hot water). If you sweat more than other people or you smell worse naturally then you could need showers every day, but in general bi-daily is fine.

If wear the same clothes for like 2-3 days (which is probably unlikely unless you're a shut in or spend a couple days  at someone's house without bringing a change of clothes) and don't wear deodorant or antiperspirant then maybe you'd have to shower more too.


----------



## aphirst (Nov 30, 2017)

In the summer I do it twice a day. Otherwise once a day, usually after I do some exercise, unless something's had to disturb the routine (then it'll be twice - since I *have* to shower after exercise). In the coldest parts of the year, it might be twice every three days, but again, not if I'm also exercising (to be fair though, sometimes it's too cold to).


----------



## th3joker (Nov 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Indeed it does.
> When using shampoo, you rinse away the natural oils your scalp produces to keep your hair soft and strong.
> Shampoos which got oils added to them don't work nearly as good as natural bodily oil.
> 
> ...


i wash my hair about 2 times a week mostly due to the colors i dye it


----------



## Gizametalman (Dec 10, 2017)

Man, with temperatures going around -3°C ... *NEVER AGAIN *_(unless it's 3pm)_


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

Way too little. I really don't like my body so I avoid showering as much as I can until I start to get uncomfortable and itchy, or if I know I'm going to go somewhere the next day.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

Twice a day + 1 bath a week, hair washed as well every time.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Dec 10, 2017)

Once every half-year. Only on the anniversary of my grandmother's death.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 10, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Man, with temperatures going around -3°C ... *NEVER AGAIN *_(unless it's 3pm)_


This, a lot. I am seriously considering going on shower strike after getting a very annoying cold during yesterday's snow storm.


----------



## Gizametalman (Dec 10, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> This, a lot. I am seriously considering going on shower strike after getting a very annoying cold during yesterday's snow storm.


Is just that it's ridiculous to get a shower during winter


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2017)

Twice per day during summer and 1-2 times a day during winter.


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 10, 2017)

Every other day generally. That seems like enough most of the time, though I sometimes go for days without cleansing. Depression and hatred of all living things takes over sometimes and things just excel through dirtiness and hatred until a good old fashioned drinking shower takes place.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you'd stop washing your hair daily, your body shouldn't make so much scalp oil.



hey mate, i recently read about a nopoo thing.
basically not using shampoo anymore or something.

so here's the thing, i want to be able to shower and not use shampoo and get rid of greasy oily hair.

i usually shampoo my hair everyday simply because when i go a day without shampooing my hair it becomes quite oily, not overly but it does get oily.

so here is a question of mine, if i shower and wash my hair just with simple warm/hot water and not use shampoo, will my hair produce less oil this way too ?
or is it an absolute must to not wash hair for at least a couple of days , i cannot go a day without washing my hair because otherwise i'd be disgusted by myself.

i hit the gym nearly everyday , and when i get home i cannot lay down my mat and play my video games unless i shower/wash my hair first.

and even when i just simply go outside for some hours and come back, i must shower/wash.

edit: i did wash my hair yesteday with the nopoo method, did not use shampoo , and after that my hair felt almost as if i had gone a day without washing it (not using shampoo) and thus it looks greasy atm.

i plan to do nopoo again today, i hope it works this way too hmmm
i might blow dry it after washing hair ,maybe i will get a matte look then.

edit2: i took a shower earlier and washed my hair with nopoo, just warm/hot water.
and i then blow dried it, and it is still somewhat greasy looking, looks shiny , it is not overly oily though ,for that i am happy, but i love matte look hair.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 11, 2017)

Once a day.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> hey mate, i recently read about a nopoo thing.
> basically not using shampoo anymore or something.
> 
> so here's the thing, i want to be able to shower and not use shampoo and get rid of greasy oily hair.
> ...



It should take a while before your body stops producing so much scalp oil.
Ofcourse, it differs from person to person with differences in ethnicities.

Idk if you got long or short hair, thick or thin, curly or straight n what not.
But I'd say take this opportunity to experiment on yourself.
Wash your hair every 2 days or so for a start and then every 3 days orso.
Wait a couple of weeks before finally judging.

I'm curious if it works tho!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> It should take a while before your body stops producing so much scalp oil.
> Ofcourse, it differs from person to person with differences in ethnicities.
> 
> Idk if you got long or short hair, thick or thin, curly or straight n what not.
> ...




i has medium lenght hair, not too long , i rarely cut my hair short though.
my hair is somewhat curly on the ends only, i will try what you said.

i think it is abit better than yesterday , it was more greasy yesterday, and blow drying my hair today made a difference too.

the nopoo thing is cool though , i will try it out for a couple more days to see if my hair will have those white flakes?
i think it is called dandruff?

i usually never have that stuff unless i would go for days without washing hair, but i am abit afraid that not using shampoo might get me dandruff somehow haha.

i have no hair problems, but i just wanted to try this nopoo thing , i'll see how it goes.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2017)

Hmm, if you do get dandruff, just switch to an anti dandruff shampoo.
Head n shoulders or something.

Idk if you use shampoo designed for males?
I personally use shampoo designed for females, keeps me hair soft and works a hell of a lot better then male shampoos.
I've got above shoulder length hair, you likely seen me pop up in temper pics once a while ;p


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm, if you do get dandruff, just switch to an anti dandruff shampoo.
> Head n shoulders or something.
> 
> Idk if you use shampoo designed for males?
> ...



did not check the thread for replies , hey buddy.
i use h&s apple fresh for good smell.

i use shampoo only twice per week now, i apply it twice when i shower, anyway Dove and H&S have been the only shampoos i been using for as long as i can remember and i use pantene conditioner , i guess that shampoo i seen laying around in our main bathroom elseve is for women haha.

they usually soften my hair way too much , i like Dove the most because it makes my hair feel thick unlike the rest of the shampoos that either dry (or women shampoo soften and thin my hair).

and yeha i seen your hair, looks sexy.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2017)

Fair enough.

How does the greasy hair part work out for you?
It lessened?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> How does the greasy hair part work out for you?
> It lessened?



sort of , just a little bit.

but i tend to feel more refreshed using shampoo -v-
and i usually never have that dandruff stuff , those tiny white particles.

they only would appear if i go 2-3 days without washing hair. 

i even got them when using only conditioner (cowashing).
but less than doing nopoo.

and well i googled abit, and it seems that those that workout /sweat abit (for me i go to the gym almost every day).
and also those that have natural oily hair, i do have oily hair if i go a day without using shampoo.

so i might use shampoo only abit less than usual, i will try 4 times a week instead of daily shampooing C:

also cause if i go nopoo i will have greasy/oily hair and i dislike it, feels not clean.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm, if you do get dandruff, just switch to an anti dandruff shampoo.
> Head n shoulders or something.
> 
> Idk if you use shampoo designed for males?
> ...


I like using the coconut oil shampoos. It leaves your hair a lot smoother. I wash every 2-3 days.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 19, 2017)

I shower every morning. It's part of my routine at this point. I usually wash my hair every 2-3 days lightly, and one deep scrub at the beginning of the week. (Or after the gym I guess.)

That being said, I know plenty of people that shower every two or three days. As long as you can understand and detect your own odor, I've never seen anything wrong with it


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)

Windaga said:


> I shower every morning. It's part of my routine at this point. I usually wash my hair every 2-3 days lightly, and one deep scrub at the beginning of the week. (Or after the gym I guess.)
> 
> That being said, I know plenty of people that shower every two or three days. As long as you can understand and detect your own odor, I've never seen anything wrong with it


I like washing every few days. If I wash with soap everyday my face and skin starts to dry out.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah I used to have that issue. I switched to moisturizing body wash and face cleanser die that reason.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> sort of , just a little bit.
> 
> but i tend to feel more refreshed using shampoo -v-
> and i usually never have that dandruff stuff , those tiny white particles.
> ...



It takes a while before your hair gets accustomed to it, but like I said I can't force you ;p


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 20, 2017)

EVERY evening, I never go to sleep without showering first. personal hygiene and all that.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 22, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> EVERY evening, I never go to sleep without showering first. personal hygiene and all that.


This, feels so refreshing and nice when u dive in your bed after shower


----------



## wownmnpare (Dec 22, 2017)

Shower everyday for better sex. :3


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 22, 2017)

wownmnpare said:


> Shower everyday for better sex. :3


So you never shower?


----------



## wownmnpare (Dec 22, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> So you never shower?


nope. im not a basement dweller and i have a social life.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2017)

i shower 285 times a year.  20 minutes every time. sometimes i shower 19.5 minutes because we don't have lot of water in the country.

the next stupid thread would be "how often you masturbate" by me.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 23, 2017)

2-3 timeses daysl, depends on how much train.


----------



## EddieEddie90 (Jan 12, 2018)

Is this even serious? I shower everyday. People who don't do it on a daily basis should feel ashamed, and dirty.


----------



## Xathya (Jan 15, 2018)

EddieEddie90 said:


> Is this even serious? I shower everyday. People who don't do it on a daily basis should feel ashamed, and dirty.


this. habsts to agres with said eddie dog mens mans. very uimpoirtants to do the showers corects and not be the smelly: boy.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 15, 2018)

I try to shower once every day.


----------

